# My Great grandmothers bottle



## Aaronbottleman

This isn't the best and I wish the label was whole but I was givin this by my family it has part of my grandmothers name and the town Fremont Nc still intact . That makes it my prized possession. Aaron.


----------



## Ace31

Nice.


----------



## TimT

This bottle was given to me by my grandmother in 1970’s and told me it was given to her,by her mother (my great grandmother) in 1930’s   ER Durkee with original contents (curry powder) and original cork and label thus making this a true gem/treasure. 
    Well that didn’t work out so well


----------



## CanadianBottles

Even upside down, that's a nice one!  I think I have one or two E.R. Durkee bottles somewhere but not with that nice embossing that yours has.  What's the picture of?


----------



## TimT

Durkee early version   A gauntlet  metal part of a suit of armor that would protect your hand


----------

